# It's ok to swear according to CNN



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 26, 2021)

Swearing 

Where do they get the funding for these studies?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite.

Aside from it sounding stupid, especially when every second word is an f-bomb, it tells me the person has no class.

Don't get me wrong, I've been known to blurt-out an occasional swear word, but I definitely pick my places and times, and it's rare when I do.

As for pain tolerance, there was a radio broadcast I listened to not long ago that spoke of such, and I don't believe it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

If you are going to swear, you have to do it properly - 

- cigarette hanging from your lips, lit so you have to talk around it and squint your eyes attempting to keep the smoke out
- a beer in one hand ready to chug
- shirt or T-shirt not tucked in
- bonus for the "plumber pants" look

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> If you are going to swear, you have to do it properly -
> 
> - cigarette hanging from your lips, lit so you have to talk around it and squint your eyes attempting to keep the smoke out
> - a beer in one hand ready to chug
> ...


Well, thanks to your entry, Tony, I'm going to add to it... and a lower lip stuffed with chew!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, thanks to your entry, Tony, I'm going to add to it... and a lower lip stuffed with chew!


And don't forget to scratch your a**.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey you effers!  Before the Free Speech Movement in Berkeley CA, Mario Savio & Bettina Aptheker, you could get arrested for saying the 'f' word.  People suffered  for our rights!  Let's honor them.  I'll start:  Gimme an F!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hey you effers!  Before the Free Speech Movement in Berkeley CA, Mario Savio & Bettina Aptheker, you could get arrested for saying the 'f' word.  People suffered  for our rights!  Let's honor them.  I'll start:  Gimme an F!


F!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 26, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Swearing
> 
> Where do they get the funding for these studies?


Exactly ..... if there is a grant they will study ANYTHING until they can make stats look to support whatever option........
 this is why these "studies" " polls " mean Nothing anymore


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> And don't forget to scratch your a**.


Responding to both Becky1951 and Aunt Marg...

Thanks for helping to complete the picture.  Now we have a potentially complete profile for swearing! 

By the way, my mother used to say that a lot of swearing is a sure sign of a very limited vocabulary.  But, then, she was never in the military.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

All I got to say is wow.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)

These studies are created by filthy mouthed people to justify their shortcomings in the ability to express themselves with some modicum of erudition.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

is everyone here so perfect that they've never ever did anything wrong? never swore never nothing?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't believe we are saying that Marci, but it appears some folks are unable to speak a sentence without serious cursing and to many, it's rude and disconcerting.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

well calling it rude is one thing. however i'm seeing an awful lot of judgment going on in here which seems disconcerting.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)

What I perceive in the few remarks here, is when really bad language is what is not acceptable to most people.  Of course, there are those moments when "oh dear me" or "gosh oh golly" simply are not only off the mark, they are laughable.  We all have those moments.  It is when casual conversation between people is just fraught with the most offensive and vulgar language that offends folks' ears.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite.
> 
> Aside from it sounding stupid, especially when every second word is an f-bomb, it tells me the person has no class.
> 
> ...


That doesn't make this kind of thing necessary.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> That doesn't make this kind of thing necessary.


What do you mean, Marci?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

Land sakes,  I don't think that trying to sound like a "proper" Victorian maiden makes anyone superior, it just makes them sound like a tight.... um.... 

What I think is fascinating, and pretty funny, is all the words that are "polite substitutions" for the swear words. They mean exactly the same thing, and usually begin with the same letter. We can probably all make a long list of those words, such as dang, darn, bull, flipping, flaming, heck, crud, gosh, golly, gee, geez,  shucks, and you can probably think of plenty more!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Just because someone swears...yes it's offensive but it does not mean they are stupid smoking t-shirt wearing slugs which is extremely judgmental for no good reason.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)

I think that was said facetiously, Marci and not meant to make anyone who swears on occasion looks stupid or uneducated.  It was also my intention when I remarked about who makes these studies.  I was just being sort of Buckleyish there.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Land sakes,  I don't think that trying to sound like a "proper" Victorian maiden makes anyone superior, it just makes them sound like a tight.... um....
> 
> What I think is fascinating, and pretty funny, is all the words that are "polite substitutions" for the swear words. They mean exactly the same thing, and usually begin with the same letter. We can probably all make a long list of those words, such as dang, darn, bull, flipping, flaming, heck, crud, gosh, golly, gee, geez,  shucks, and you can probably think of plenty more!


oh no! i just said dang in another post.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *Just because someone swears...yes it's offensive but it does not mean they are stupid* smoking t-shirt wearing slugs which is extremely judgmental for no good reason.


Who said anything about them being stupid?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> *I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite.
> 
> Aside from it sounding stupid, especially when every second word is an f-bomb, it tells me the person has no class.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm not offended by swearing, it just isn't very creative.   I have been finding more and more stand up comedians on Netflix that are funny without spewing f-bombs everywhere.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not offended by swearing, it just isn't very creative.   I have been finding more and more stand up comedians on Netflix that are funny without spewing f-bombs everywhere.


and they can be funny without it. i think they just do it because it's popular.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Aunt Marg's quoted entry as highlighted by MarciKS:* I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite.
> 
> Aside from it sounding stupid, especially when every second word is an f-bomb, it tells me the person has no class.*


Yes, it does sound stupid to me, Marci.


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Who said anything about them being stupid?




  You did, from just above....

  "I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite." 

 Stating that someone is the opposite of intelligent , is IMO the same as saying they are stupid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> You did, from just above....
> 
> "I have never agreed with the sometimes stated fact that swearing is intelligent, in fact, I think people who swear are the opposite."
> 
> Stating that someone is the opposite of intelligent , is IMO the same as saying they are stupid.


According to Oxford Languages, the opposite of intelligent is "nonrational".

Word Hippo, lists a number of opposites... words such as "unaware", "unskillful", "dumb", "uninformed", "clumsy", "incompetent", "foolish".

You and Marci, feel free to pick one of your choice if it'll help make you feel better.


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2021)

Society seems to follow the lead set forth in what we watch for entertainment and apparently it's what sells now.  Hard to believe Clark Gable was harshly criticized for "Frankly Scarlett, I don't give a damn."

I'm inclined to believe it is used for shock value or to cover for a limited vocabulary.   I do hope it will not become the new norm but times do change. Remember when Ronald Regan loved smoking so much he encouraged others to do the same with magazine ads and billboards.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> According to Oxford Languages, the opposite of intelligent is "nonrational".



that's what you meant right?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

gennie said:


> Society seems to follow the lead set forth in what we watch for entertainment and apparently it's what sells now.  Hard to believe Clark Gable was harshly criticized for *"Frankly Scarlett, I don't give a damn."*
> 
> I'm inclined to believe it is used for shock value or to cover for a limited vocabulary.   I do hope it will not become the new norm but times do change. Remember when Ronald Regan loved smoking so much he encouraged others to do the same with magazine ads and billboards.


Sorry to be petty but it's "Frankly My Dear I don't give a damn"  I think  
Why would CG be criticized when he didn't write it?

Also, RReagan was paid to do smoking promotions, he didn't do it out of love, but money.


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not offended by swearing, it just isn't very creative.   I have been finding more and more stand up comedians on Netflix that are funny without spewing f-bombs everywhere.


Yes, like Jim Gaffigan.  I love his brand of humor.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> According to Oxford Languages, the opposite of intelligent is "nonrational".
> 
> Word Hippo, lists a number of opposites... words such as "unaware", "unskillful", "dumb", "uninformed", "clumsy", "incompetent", "foolish".
> 
> You and Marci, feel free to pick one of your choice if it'll help make you feel better.


bet you're finding your own words for me right now.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Jerry Seinfeld never curses in his routines, but I do laugh more at Chris Rock.  And Don Rickles, live, had the cussiest mouth ever!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> bet you're finding your own words for me right now.


No searching necessary, already know it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

that's what i figured.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 26, 2021)

CNN would be the LAST News I would watch.
I never thought it "ladylike" to cuss but that changed the entire afternoon I spent putting in a new cast iron sink!
haha!  I didn't know I KNEW so many cuss words!


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Land sakes,  I don't think that trying to sound like a "proper" Victorian maiden makes anyone superior, it just makes them sound like a tight.... um....
> 
> What I think is fascinating, and pretty funny, is all the words that are "polite substitutions" for the swear words. They mean exactly the same thing, and usually begin with the same letter. We can probably all make a long list of those words, such as dang, darn, bull, flipping, flaming, heck, crud, gosh, golly, gee, geez,  shucks, and you can probably think of plenty more!


There is a term for this, "minced profanity".  When I attended church with my wife for a while, the words I heard most were "flippin", "freakin", floppin", "shoot", and the phrase "shut the front door" (for "shut the f--- up").  I heard these things quite a bit, and I am sure that these folks knew exactly what they were actually saying.  I always wondered why say anything at all or just use the real words if you are going to express in that manner anyway?  

I have mentioned this here in other threads...

When we first moved here, we were the youngest in our condo association, in our mid-late 30s, so most of the folks then were in their late 50s and upward.  Many would gather in the community room for coffee every week day around the time I was getting home from work, so I would join them from time to time.  They loved to talk about sex and various bodily functions, but they talked around it so that they were very obviously suggesting these things without actually saying them.  I would have fun by pulling back the covers and saying "oh, you mean to say...".  The "code of conduct" apparently was that you could talk about these things to your heart's content as long as you didn't actually say the words.  I found it odd and rather entertaining.

Personally, I don't care if people swear or not.  I figure everybody has their own ways of expressing themselves, their own vocabulary.  I suppose having been around it long enough throughout my life, it just doesn't stand out as anything out of the ordinary.  I guess we all choose what we take offense to.  For me, it is the extreme political correctness that I can't take, people that seem to try so hard to be completely non-offensive, that I just feel like slapping them and telling them to wake up and be normal.  This political correctness thing is a more recent thing that does not include what I described at those afternoon coffee sessions.  To me, that stuff was funny and just a part of that generation.

When I worked full time, I was frequently one of the engineers on projects in which we had to meet with "big wigs" from a number of household name large companies.  These guys would show up in their suits and ties looking and acting all proper and business-like, while we showed up in jeans and T-shirts.  One of the other engineers had a real "potty mouth" and used the "f---" and "sh--" words a lot in normal conversation.  He didn't talk about "nasty" subjects much, but these swear words were just a big part of his normal every day vocabulary.  It was fun watching these big wig people react to hearing that throughout the meetings.  I think the men were more embarrassed than the women at those meetings.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No searching necessary, already know it.


Here...I believe this belongs to you...


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Sorry to be petty but it's "Frankly My Dear I don't give a damn"  I think
> Why would CG be criticized when he didn't write it?
> 
> Also, RReagan was paid to do smoking promotions, he didn't do it out of love, but money.


Thanks for corrections.  Not petty at all.  Facts matter. 

See how easy it is to have civil conversation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Here...I believe this belongs to you...
> View attachment 146360


You've lost me, as I see no correlation between a baby's playpen in relation to the topic at-hand, please explain.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2021)

It's disappointing when directors of tv shows/movies feel it necessary to include lots of cussing, but I'm used to it now, so it doesn't offend me anymore, which is a bit sad.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 26, 2021)

gennie said:


> Yes, like Jim Gaffigan.  I love his brand of humor.


Yep, Jim's one of them.   Check out these comedians on Netflix:
Nate Bargatze
Jerry Seinfeld
Sebastian Maniscalco
Tom Papa
Kevin James


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Jerry Seinfeld never curses in his routines, but I do laugh more at Chris Rock.  And Don Rickles, live, had the cussiest mouth ever!


What about Jay Leno?

I can't see, Jay, swearing.

Seems he harvests a lot of class that way.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2021)

Pinky said:


> F!


  F.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

I think it depends on the movie ,  the type of cuss words and how often they are used.
Not ALL movies are GP based. ( in my opinion )
I’ve heard jay Leno cuss before.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> F.


err, Shalimar, it's time to move on to the next letter!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2021)

Hmm, call it an occupational hazard, but peeps in my line of work can out curse a sailor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I think it depends on the movie ,  the type of cuss words and how often they are used.
> Not ALL movies are GP based. ( in my opinion )
> *I’ve heard jay Leno cuss before.*


Seems so unlike Jay, to me. 

I've always respected Jay Leno, because in my eyes money and stardom never changed him.

He seems so real, so down-to-earth.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hubby knew a guy whose nickname was F———by Floyd, every word!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't like it when every other word a person says is a curse word. I have to admit I curse a lot but usually in my head. I would never curse in front of a child or an elderly person. I just think it's crude. Of course like I said I do curse in my mind.


----------



## rgp (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> According to Oxford Languages, the opposite of intelligent is "nonrational".
> 
> Word Hippo, lists a number of opposites... words such as "unaware", "unskillful", "dumb", "uninformed", "clumsy", "incompetent", "foolish".
> 
> You and Marci, feel free to pick one of your choice if it'll help make you feel better.




 Nice try, falls short............ spin, spin, spin.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> err, Shalimar, it's time to move on to the next letter!


Hahaha


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't like it when every other word a person says is a curse word. I have to admit I curse a lot but usually in my head. I would never curse in front of a child or an elderly person. I just think it's crude. Of course like I said I do curse in my mind.


I agree, it is crude, Sas.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 26, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, call it an occupational hazard, but peeps in my line of work can out curse a sailor.


When I worked for the Sheriff's Dept. there were those that really over used the expletives.    I think the working environment had a lot to do with it, you know- just interacting with the inmates, working 12 hr. shifts, then being asked to _stay over_ 4 hr.s more because so-n-so called in sick, etc.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Seems so unlike Jay, to me.
> 
> I've always respected Jay Leno, because in my eyes money and stardom never changed him.
> 
> He seems so real, so down-to-earth.


He is classy and down to earth. He can be classy, down to earth, highly respectable and cuss once in a while. I certainly don’t think any less of him.

Would it help any if I said his cuss word sounded very tasteful and respectful?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I agree, it is crude, Sas.


Ditto!


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't need CNN or anyone else to tell me what's good for me (except my esteemed doctor). I dislike swearing as a norm, but since I am not an angel, I do indulge in a a swear word if I stump my toe etc. Nothing strong you understand because I feel it's not necessary. My favourite comedians are those who can make me laugh without using a string of expletives. Those are the ones with the real talent, in my opinion only!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 26, 2021)

I loved Gilda Radner and now I  love Ricky Gervais.  His humor is a little off color but humorous. He doesn't need to cuss to be funny.
Richard Pryor was great but his language offended my sensibilities.  It was a little too much!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> He is classy and down to earth. He can be classy, down to earth, highly respectable and cuss once in a while. I certainly don’t think any less of him.
> 
> Would it help any if I said his cuss word sounded very tasteful and respectful?


I couldn't agree more!

Just with Jay leno, he always seemed like a proper man to me, carrying himself respectfully, kindly, in a non-arrogant fashion, so naturally I'm having a hard time seeing him on stage cussing.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> Just with Jay leno, he always seemed like a proper man to me, carrying himself respectfully, kindly, in a non-arrogant fashion, so naturally I'm having a hard time seeing him on stage cussing.


It was in a televised interview as he was showing off all his classic cars which are amazing. I didn’t think any less of him. In fact, I find people who never cuss at all a bit on the prudish side. A cuss word occasionally makes them seem like they aren’t putting on a front for anyone. It’s far from cussing every second word.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 26, 2021)

I just don't understand why everybody is in such a dither. Does anybody  care about the CNN video on swearing? Like, do really think you're going to hear swearing on CNN? OMG, someone may say some bad words.   And this stops you from living a rich and for filling life?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> It was in a televised interview as he was showing off all his classic cars which are amazing. I didn’t think any less of him. In fact, I find people who never cuss at all a bit on the prudish side. A cuss word occasionally makes them seem like they aren’t putting on a front for anyone. It’s far from cussing every second word.


Oh yes, don't get me wrong, I don't think less of Mr. Leno, knowing he cracks a few bad words every now and then, just that he was one of the last people I ever would have dreamed of swearing.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> just that he was one of the last people I ever would have dreamed of swearing.


Shocking ain’t it!
Maybe he’d be equally shocked that you wear curlers and smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2021)

Wasn't it President Truman who said there was a big difference between "properly used profanity" and "adolescent vulgarity"?

Most of what we hear today is adolescent vulgarity.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Wasn't it President Truman who said there was a big difference between "properly used profanity" and "adolescent vulgarity"?
> 
> *Most of what we hear today is adolescent vulgarity.*


Beautifully said!

To a T!


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't like it when every other word a person says is a curse word. I have to admit I curse a lot but usually in my head. I would never curse in front of a child or an elderly person. I just think it's crude. Of course like I said I do curse in my mind.


Ditto. I never curse. Absolutely never. I have a vocabulary and use it well. If you can debate and spar verbally, there should be no need for swearing.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Ditto. I never curse. Absolutely never. I have a vocabulary and use it well. If you can debate and spar verbally, there should be no need for swearing.


...except when one stubs a toe unexpectedly and HARD in the dark.   

Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> ...except when one stubs a toe unexpectedly and HARD in the dark.
> 
> Tony


That happened to me many times. The first time I was about 16, my mother said she didn't know I knew those words.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2021)

There is an add for a hot sauce that goes, "I put that XXXX on everything." It appears in magazines as well as on TV. I would like to be in the marketing meeting when that slogan was presented.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Swearing
> 
> Where do they get the funding for these studies?


That's a very interesting study and I agree with some of it.

I swear when by myself and doing things that I feel frustration over.  Also once in a blue moon a swear word may slip out when I'm really angry and surprises me what comes out of my mouth.  

Generally though I don't appreciate it when people swear all the time in my presence and find it disturbing.  I had a friend who used to swear every other word and it really bothered me and I told him about it and he tried not to do it but he just couldn't stop.

I do agree a lot with what the studies say though.


----------



## Jules (Jan 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not offended by swearing, it just isn't very creative.   I have been finding more and more stand up comedians on Netflix that are funny without spewing f-bombs everywhere.


So agree about this.  And your list of comedians. There’s one more I wanted to add and I can’t think of his name. 

Generally it doesn’t bother me unless it’s excessive.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Ditto. I never curse. Absolutely never. I have a vocabulary and use it well. If you can debate and spar verbally, there should be no need for swearing.


This is exactly how I see it, too, Chic.

I'm proud of you!


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> This is exactly how I see it, too, Chic.
> 
> I'm proud of you!


Thanks Marg. You're a doll. I "think" swears in my head, but wouldn't say them because it seems unprofessional and let's someone else know they are getting to me emotionally.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 27, 2021)

Tourette's syndrome is a condition that causes a person to make involuntary sounds and movements called tics. It usually starts during childhood, but the tics and other symptoms usually improve after several years and sometimes go away completely. There's no cure for Tourette's syndrome but treatment can help manage symptoms.

Here in the UK habitual use of profanities has been given the name Tourettes, the involuntary sounds and movements have been replaced by swearing. Apparently, "victims" are unaware of their condition. No comment.

The occasional cuss can be a tension reliever, our doctor, a lady through and through, was working with my wife. The doctor was on the call out system, my wife had made her a hot drink and the doctor spilt some onto her dress. "FFS," the doctor said, "I'm going out after I have finished my shift, now I shall have to go home and change." The doctor and my wife are good friends, the doctor knew my wife well enough to give vent to her annoyance without my wife disapproving. As my wife said, "when you have cleaned up the puke in the ambulance of yet another drunk, sometimes it takes the patience of Job not to swear. (Job, as in the bible, pronounced Jobe.)

It was a catholic priest, of all people that told me of the origin of the "F" word. Back in the days when adultery was forbidden by law, those caught committing this heinous crime were said to be: "Found Under Carnal Knowledge." Whether that's contrived or not I don't know, but it is plausible in that the adulterers were all incarcerated together and known as F***ers.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Tourette's syndrome is a condition that causes a person to make involuntary sounds and movements called tics. It usually starts during childhood, but the tics and other symptoms usually improve after several years and sometimes go away completely. There's no cure for Tourette's syndrome but treatment can help manage symptoms.
> 
> Here in the UK habitual use of profanities has been given the name Tourettes, the involuntary sounds and movements have been replaced by swearing. Apparently, "victims" are unaware of their condition. No comment.
> 
> ...


There's a huge difference between just saying cuss words and the swearing that people with Tourette's do. The reason people with TS get labelled as such is because people see all this stuff on the internet about the swearing alone. And people being people automatically assume we all do it. It's ridiculous. But people mock what they don't understand.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> is everyone here so perfect that they've never ever did anything wrong? never swore never nothing?


IMHO, there are some situations that just scream for a swear word -- like hitting yout finger with a hammer, having a flat tire, etc.  Oh, Pshaw, just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2021)

I love the f-word.  It fits any and all occasions.  A verb, a noun, an adjective.............and as I said before, in my childhood a person could be arrested (!) for saying it, so I always use it with honor & respect.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

It can also be an adverb.  "She is so f-ing conceited!"


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 31, 2021)

Being a war baby, I grew up in a time and environment where swearing (or some other transgression) would get you acquainted with a pussy willow switch, razor strap, belt or soap mouthwash.  It just wasn't worth it and I never swore much.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I love the f-word.  It fits any and all occasions.  A verb, a noun, an adjective.............and as I said before, in my childhood a person could be arrested (!) for saying it, so I always use it with honor & respect.



You will like this then. "F.... the draft". I have this case in my head I'll share. It fits the occasion.   1st AM case. Charge dismissed.

https://www.oyez.org/cases/1970/299


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 2, 2021)

I took great lengths to refrain from swearing when raising my two girls, but even though they don’t swear in my company now they are adults, I know they both swear like troopers in normal conversation. So why did I bother?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2021)

Swearing, like any other form of language can be creative, expressive and funny. Or it can be lazy and monotonous. It can be offensive and confronting but so can ordinary English expressions.

I began to question why some words are considered swearing when I was doing a demonstration dissection of a rat in front of a class of slower learners. 

"See these lumps", I said. "They are the faecal pellets".

Blanks looks and silence.

"Poo", I elaborated.

They laughed but they  understood.

I then thought that if faeces, poo and sh*t are all words for the same thing, why is one considered a swear word but not the other two? A lot of swearing has its roots in religion, in particular christianity. An old word, 'struth, was considered a swear word because it is blasphemous (God's truth). Similarly 'bloody' is a reference to the blood of Christ and was once considered to be very offensive. Damn! and Hell! were once thought of as offensive. I don't think anyone is offended by these expressions today.

The F word is just a word for copulation or ****** intercourse. IMO it only becomes offensive when it is used in anger, as in "F you! " It can be used as a qualifier - compare halfwit and f*ckwit. Both could be offensive or not depending on the context. 

Australians have always had a reputation for swearing. Such language was not generally used in the presence of ladies. This poem, published in 11 December 1898 in The Bulletin, was considered pretty outrageous in it day. In this poem most of the missing words, indicated by  ---- , are 'bloody' and the last word of each verse is 'bugger'. To make it worse, it can be sung to the tune of Onward Christian Soldiers.  Needless to say, it was a popular marching song for Aussie soldiers in WW I.


The sunburnt ---- stockman stood
And, in a dismal ---- mood,
   Apostrophized his ---- cuddy;
"The ---- nag's no ---- good,
He couldn't earn his ---- food -
   A regular ---- brumby,
                     ----!"

He jumped across the ---- horse
And cantered off, of ---- course!
   The roads were bad and ---- muddy;
Said he, "Well, spare me ---- days
The ---- Government's ---- ways
   Are screamin' ---- funny,
                     ----!"

He rode up hill, down ---- dale,
The wind it blew a ---- gale,
   The creek was high and ---- floody.
Said he, "The ---- horse must swim,
The same for ---- me and him,
   Is something ---- sickenin',
                     ----!"

He plunged into the ---- creek,
The ---- horse was ---- weak,
   The stockman's face a ---- study!
And though the ---- horse was drowned
The ---- rider reached the ground
   Ejaculating, "----!"
                     "----!"


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Warrigal said:
			
		

> In this poem most of the missing words, indicated by ---- , are 'bloody' and the last word of each verse is 'bugger'



At least it wasn't Buggery.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2021)

Using bad language is appropriate when the occasion demands it, but we mustn't make it the norm. Too many children are using the 'f' word because they think it makes them seem grown-up and 'with it'.
Decent society is already being eroded, we must fight to stop the rot going any further.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> At least it wasn't Buggery.


Buggery was a place when I was a child. One of the neighbour's children turned up on our doorstep with a stray kitten. He had brought it home and his mother told him to "Get to buggery and take the cat with you!"

My mum used to joke that our house must be "Buggery". I assume that Buggery is a very cat friendly place because not one was ever turned away at our house.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

No, Buggery means sex in the caboose.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> No, Buggery means sex in the behind.


Depends on context. Words can have more than one meaning. My mother would never have used any word with a ****** meaning in front of us girls. She referred to sex as "monkey business", even when a pair of dogs were going at it.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Depends on context. Words can have more than one meaning. My mother would never have used any word with a ****** meaning in front of us girls. She referred to sex as "monkey business", even when a pair of dogs were going at it.



That's what you call Two pigs having sex "Makin bacon".

Did NOT mean to infer what your mother meant by my definition, sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 2, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Using bad language is appropriate when the occasion demands it, but we mustn't make it the norm. Too many children are using the 'f' word because they think it makes them seem grown-up and 'with it'.
> Decent society is already being eroded, we must fight to stop the rot going any further.


Good point Rosemarie. Being the general manager, the one in charge, using any sort of bad language and by that I mean more than a profanity, is inexcusable. For example if someone needed to be disciplined I would never use a term like, you idiot. The way to get a result from the miscreant is to outline exactly what they did, ask why they did it and if confronted with a pack of lies, pull apart their fictional defence with the evidence that brought them into the hearing in the first place.

Such times were rare though, more often than not a quick metaphoric slap is all that's needed. Most of the staff that I was responsible for were delivery drivers. Their's is a tough job with scant reward, I would always take a complaint against one with a pinch of salt. However, when drivers are using profanities, answering in the same way can carry some kudos. When I was being told some sort of fanciful fairy tale as a cover up, I would let the frames of my glasses slide down my nose and peer a disbelieving stare over the top of the rim, straight into the eyes of the miscreant. It was a trick that I learned from my headmaster back in my schooldays. You could see the physical discomfort that such an action afforded. Most would buckle and admit their wrong doing, I would tell them that I will be documenting it and it would go on their record and that would be the end of it.

But you always get some with bravado who will try to brazen it out, resulting in yet more fanciful baloney, to which I would reply: "You ****ing what?" It always got the result because the staff all knew that I wouldn't swear and I would have all the evidence, so the use of a profanity was to emphasise, in language that they all used every day. 

On one such occasion a driver was telling me some fairy story or other, he had used his van to run the children to school, it wasn't allowed because of our insurers stipulation, but he was denying it. My glasses slid down my nose, the stare napalmed him and before either of us said anymore, a group of workers, seeing me about to speak, all said in unison: "You ****ing what?" Being predictable has it's pitfalls.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 6, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Wasn't it President Truman who said there was a big difference between "properly used profanity" and "adolescent vulgarity"?
> 
> Most of what we hear today is adolescent vulgarity.


I love this!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't need CNN's approval to swear, dammit


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> is everyone here so perfect that they've never ever did anything wrong? never swore never nothing?


Yes.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2021)

When we were kids & one of us would swear, our mom would say, _"Hey, I don't want to hear those words." _ She'd say the same thing to our dad when he swore.
But she swore in Arabic, & she knew we didn't know what the words meant when we were kids.  But later, when I asked her European brothers & sisters what those words meant, they opened their eyes WIDE  & had SHOCKED looks on their faces.  They said we were too young to know what those words meant.  When they asked where we heard them & we said "From Mom," they were even MORE shocked & said, "Don't ever say those words when you're anywhere in the Middle East."  (It's some type of evil curse on the person's parents - using the equivalent of our "F" word and female body parts.)

Later, after we found out what those words meant (they were even worse than "American swear words,") we confronted our mom with the information & she got really mad & said, "Oh, SHUT UP!"


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Swearing
> 
> Where do they get the funding for these studies?


Maybe from a pharmaceutical company that's testing a drug to prevent swearing?  Or a vaccine?
When they advertised for paid volunteers for the study, hundreds of truckers showed up.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> Maybe from a pharmaceutical company that's testing a drug to prevent swearing?  Or a vaccine?
> When they advertised for paid volunteers for the study, hundreds of truckers showed up.


My husband once said I was a lying sack of s__t. I found it not only vulgar but demeaning as well. Of course he was an effing a_hole so what do you expect?


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2021)

Judycat said:


> My husband once said I was a lying sack of s__t. I found it not only vulgar but demeaning as well. Of course he was an effing a_hole so what do you expect?


He probably didn't know there were nicer ways of saying "I don't believe you." 
When my ex wife lied to me, I'd say:
"Honey, you remind me of a Lilac."
She'd say, "Ooooh, that's so romantic of you to say I remind you of a beautiful flower."
I'd say,_ "No.  You can Lilac anything."_


----------



## Lara (Apr 6, 2021)

It sounds like something CNN would say. I don't watch CNN and I don't swear . I just don't like either one.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> He probably didn't know there were nicer ways of saying "I don't believe you."
> When my ex wife lied to me, I'd say:
> "Honey, you remind me of a Lilac."
> She'd say, "Ooooh, that's so romantic of you to say I remind you of a beautiful flower."
> I'd say,_ "No.  You can Lilac anything."_


He was also a trucker.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 6, 2021)

Years ago, I remember hearing someone say *"the mouth speaks what the heart is full of."   *I thought it was rather profound and was contrite and pretty good for a while but it didn't last long.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I took great lengths to refrain from swearing when raising my two girls, but even though they don’t swear in my company now they are adults, I know they both swear like troopers in normal conversation. So why did I bother?


LOL mellow.....OH I can so relate.. I have 2 girls and I threatened them they would have to pay me $5 every time they used the f word. They never did at home. Now they are both on their own and use it when they feel it is appropriate


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Using bad language is appropriate when the occasion demands it, but we mustn't make it the norm. Too many children are using the 'f' word because they think it makes them seem grown-up and 'with it'.
> Decent society is already being eroded, we must fight to stop the rot going any further.


I agree kids think it makes them look very grown-up. It is so commonplace now it has lost  'shock value' and does not have the same impact it used to.
I never liked the f word but was ok with_ hell and damn._ I remember in college telling my boyfriend those were the only 2 curse words he could use around me...

Then after I was married and my children moved away I VERY rarely used the f word with my husband _just to let him know_ how VERY seriously I felt about something..I think I used it maybe 5 times my whole life...

I did start using the word  s*it when really upset and think nothing of it now...interesting how we change over time...


----------



## digifoss (Apr 7, 2021)

I let one go occasionally, like when I smash my finger with a hammer, always at myself or an object,  never at someone else.  In 42 years of marriage, I have never even once hear my wife swear, but both of our grown kids are pretty free with their swearing, not sure where they got that from.  In the case of our oldest son, he was married twice, both of his wives were foul mouthed, the first one a little, the last one so much it was disgusting.  The youngest is still single.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Before I even considered studying psychology in grad school I read something interesting about swearing. Not only does the act release a lot of stress which I'm sure we all would agree (well, probably not as there's always some disagreeable %&#!!), but the actual formation of sounding those words helps let go of physical tension.

When I was just a little guy my favorite swear word was (get ready for this one), POO POO MEOW!  Said with serious conviction.

My mom's favorite swear word was, OH SUGAR. 

Maybe it's because I grew up with a Navy father but I swear like a drunken sailor.  (of course never in polite company . . .  )


----------



## Brookswood (Apr 10, 2021)

CNN is the 'news' network where one of the commentators asked this question:

Where does it say that protest has to be peaceful?"

Apparently, having an 8th grade knowledge of the Constitution is not a requirement for working at CNN.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Depends on your definition of "peaceful."  There is nothing in the Constitution against people yelling at each other, having a verbal argument. Yet, this could hardly be called peaceful. But it's one of our First Amendment rights.

Violence is another thing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 11, 2021)

Showtime has a series running called "City On A Hill" and the dialogue is saturated with the F word to the point that is distracts from the plot.


----------

